# A Super Buy or just another Scam? Aster BB



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

It went for $3,150.00 usd. Electric version, Aster Big Boy. Item on ebay #290292804234 What do you think?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By privero on 02/03/2009 8:38 AM
It went for $3,150.00 usd. Electric version, Aster Big Boy. Item on ebay #290292804234 What do you think? 


Patricio - I think you should have bought it.

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

either the chap did not know what he had or somebody got a good deal look at this one http://www.tmsmodels.biz/gaugeone.htm


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good deal if its all there. Later RJD


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello Terry (tac), I learn once, so this was not a choice for me, and I think it is really a scam. In the right senses, who will sell a Aster BB in that amount?


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have been very cautious. The sellers feedback is very low "18", and reviewing the feedback shows the last entry was 2004. I have caught scams before for high dollar live steam model boats, but the fraudilent seller usually copied someones listing and then posted it as there own. If the item listed on the UK website they would then list it on the USA website, and the other way also. It might have just sold very low because other buyers were weary. The seller would have been better off using one of the comercial sellers and paid the consignment fees might have gotten thousands of dollars more. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

somebody got a good deal 


It does happen. Last year I gave my wife a fit by auto-bidding on an Aster 'Mallard' electric version with a $1000 cap (Maurer, not eBay.) At the same time, someone sold a similar loco on eBay and it closed in the $4K+ area. 

I was outbid. Someone bought it for $1,250.   Grrrr.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Four (plus) years ago I was able to purchase a live steam Aster NYC Hudson on Ebay for $3400. BUT, the seller was close enough (350 miles) that I was able to look, see and touch before he got the money. He was nice enough to meet me half way also. Sometimes you just get lucky and get a great deal!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By privero on 02/03/2009 10:03 AM
Hello Terry (tac), I learn once, so this was not a choice for me, and I think it is really a scam. In the right senses, who will sell a Aster BB in that amount? 

When times get tough, folks will sell anything, for almost any amount. For example, I have a mint Accucraft Big Boy sparkie with sound, never seen any track time. I'd consider trading her in a heartbeat in order to make two car payments out of the deal.

Tough times make for a buyers market. Ever read Grapes of Wrath, when the Joad family was trying to sell belongings in town before leaving Oklahoma? It would be compariable to giving someone $100 for their Aster S-12 today.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

and exactly how much are those two car payments? 

If the payments arent for a Ferrari, I would consider it. John


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

yes he had a low feedback but also payments are pnly by paypal which is protected on both parties. now too bad it wasnt an electric Aster Allie for that price right John? 

Did you figure out anything on the rods yet? Spoke to my friend that said they should be sandblasted and polished over again but that they need to be replated to reseal the stainless. He uses a local plater that can do it reasonable, also has a sandblaster.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay,

Aster never made the Allegheny in electric, to my knowledge all production units were steam. Someone correct me if I am mistaken, but I am pretty sure that the electric versions of their production stopped being made in the mid 90's.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I know but one could hope for a better way for the Allie parts that way.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan, 

I believe you are correct on the H8. The only electric version I'm aware of is going to be done by Accucraft, release date?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

put some dates on little papers and throw them up in the air-catch one that should be close


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason - remind me - should I somehow forget - to look into the sandblasting/polishing further at the next steam up. (for me, that will probably be ECLSTS) I would like it if there was an electric H-8, but there isn't...yet. 

I have been thinking about getting someone (guess who) to see if it would be possible to turn the accucraft big boy into a proper steam engine. I don't have those kind of skills. But I know who does. So I have been on the look out for a used accucraft big boy. (cause I despair of finding an Aster) 

Perhaps it can't be done. But it will be fun to talk about it anyway. 

John


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the Aster sparkie would be easier though, The Accucraft from what Fred told me why they wont make a steam version is many of the parts are Diecast. Now he was not able to tell me what and why it cant be steam powered. Even said that they made the run of Bigboys for St Aubins I think who had that special run. But there cant be much that wouldnt work in a conversion. It not plastic, have you seen any in person yet? Justin will also be at East Coast - He has for maybe a 2015 project some bigboy-ish plans..........


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, as it happens, it was a SCAM. Ebay notify me today, since I was on the watch list. Also, there was an Aster Commodore from the same person diferent name who was cancelled by ebay,too.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By privero on 02/10/2009 9:11 AM
Well, as it happens, it was a SCAM. Ebay notify me today, since I was on the watch list. Also, there was an Aster Commodore from the same person diferent name who was cancelled by ebay,too. 




Are you sure the Commodore auction was a scam? I had a bid in on it and have received no notification from eBay at all. See this thread below - http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/27/postid/81722/view/topic/Default.aspx
What message did you get from eBay?


-Brian


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Not 100% sure, but there are many reasons to believe it is. 1) Ebay e-mail me that the item Aster Big Boy was possible a fraud. 2) I have ask specific questions to the sellers with no answers. 3) I recognize some of the photos from previous sales of the Aster BB and the Aster commodore. They are the same. 4) They seem to be 2 different sellers, of the Aster BB and the Aster Commodore, in different states, but the photos are in the same table, same house. And again, some of those photos were from a previous sale. If I were you, I demand more information. 5) I had both engines in my watch list, suddenly they desappeared. That happens when Ebay finds something going on. Well, that is my personal observation and opinion on these 2 items.


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By privero on 02/10/2009 2:29 PM
Not 100% sure, but there are many reasons to believe it is. 1) Ebay e-mail me that the item Aster Big Boy was possible a fraud. 2) I have ask specific questions to the sellers with no answers. 3) I recognize some of the photos from previous sales of the Aster BB and the Aster commodore. They are the same. 4) They seem to be 2 different sellers, of the Aster BB and the Aster Commodore, in different states, but the photos are in the same table, same house. And again, some of those photos were from a previous sale. If I were you, I demand more information. 5) I had both engines in my watch list, suddenly they desappeared. That happens when Ebay finds something going on. Well, that is my personal observation and opinion on these 2 items. 


Photos clued me into previous fraud also, I had actually saved the photos to my computer so I had an actual comparision and not relying on my memory. I had saved the photos because the model was very impressive, kind of dumb for a cheat to pick a one off steam boat model for a scam, but if they were smart they would not be trying to scam anyone and instead work for a living like the rest of us.

When Ebay discovers fraud it warns the buyer, deletes the auction, and deletes all references to the auction, dropped from all watch lists and you cannot find it by searching for closed items.

I know someone who actually knowingly bid on a scam to stop it from happening to an unknowing bidder, the seller was an idiot, tried to get the buyer to pay when his ID was "Scambuster Top Cop".

Thanks
Steve


----------

